
Why is elliptic curve cryptography not widely used, compared to RSA? - neduma
https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/1190/why-is-elliptic-curve-cryptography-not-widely-used-compared-to-rsa
======
ggm
By transactional count given that CloudFlare do ECC for their sign-on-the-fly
DNS product, Its used far more than people might realize.

I shifted from openssl enc -blowfish to enc -aes256 recently, if somebody can
explain why I should make another shift, I would do that.

for the ephemeral session keying in SSH, I would like something of low cost. I
used to use ssh -c rc4 for in-house scp commands, the speed difference was
visible. I use mbuffer pipes now for things like rsync but they are nothing
like as convenient as ssh/scp, but significantly faster.

ZFS moved compression family. If you'd asked me if lzma was going to get
traction I would have said no, but it only takes a few people changing code in
common use to have an impact.

